# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر در سی شارپ

## barnamenevis300

من تازه دارم با سی شارپ برنامه نویسی میکنم میخوام بدونم چطور میتونم از توابعی غیر از توابع استاندارد خود دات نت استفاده کنم. مثلا میخوام از توابع پردازش تصویر استفاده کنم باید چکار کنم؟ فایل خاصی؟ دی ال ال خاصی از کجا دانلود کنم به کجا بریزم؟ چطور تنظیم کنم در ویژوال سی شارپ؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بدون شک بهترین زبان برای پردازش تصویر C++‎‎ هستش و بهترین کتابخانه پردازش تصویر هم OpenCV 
برای C#‎‎ هم wrapperی از OpenCV تهیه شده به نام emgucv  می تونید از اون استفاده کنید
در ضمن AForge.NET هستش ولی از نظر performance و پوشش دادن مباحث مختلف بسار محدود هستش

----------


## mrloves

منم دارم پردازش تصویر با سی شارپ کار میکنم ولی اگه زمان به عقب برمیگشت هیچ وقت با سی شارپ کارنمی کردم و به جاش مطلب رو یاد میگرفتم!!!
بیشتر توابع بیس در مطلب آماده هست و یا سورسش آماه ست و نیازی به نوشتن دوباره نیست.مثلا توابع regionGrowing,Morphology و .. در مطلب هستش ولی من چون با سی شارپ کار میکنم باید چرخ رو از اول خودم بسازم!!!! البته یه سری کدهای آماده هستش ولی با برنامه ی من سازگار نیست!!!
موفق باشید

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> منم دارم پردازش تصویر با سی شارپ کار میکنم ولی اگه زمان به عقب برمیگشت هیچ وقت با سی شارپ کارنمی کردم و به جاش مطلب رو یاد میگرفتم!!!


نه اتفاقاً در زبان C#‎ شما می تونید از wrapper کتابخانه opencv به نام emguCV استفاده کنید 



> بیشتر توابع بیس در مطلب آماده هست و یا سورسش آماه ست و نیازی به نوشتن دوباره نیست.مثلا توابع regionGrowing,Morphology و .. در مطلب هستش ولی من چون با سی شارپ کار میکنم باید چرخ رو از اول خودم بسازم!!!! البته یه سری کدهای آماده هستش ولی با برنامه ی من سازگار نیست!!!


کتابخانه OpenCV توابع مفصلی در زمینه image processing ,Machine vision و machine learning داره که شما به راحتی می تونید از آن استفاده نماید در ضمن هم morphology و هم توابع مربوط به contour و blob ها پشتیبانی می کنه .

----------


## ArashSo

با سلام به شما
لطفا در زمینه پردازش تصویر میتوانید بیشتر کمکم کنید 
با تشکر از شما

----------


## majid1986

اما من برای پردازش تصویر متلب رو می پسندم.

----------


## علیرضا نیک منش

> اما من برای پردازش تصویر متلب رو می پسندم.


سلام اما متلب برای کاربردهای ریل تایم مناسب نیست سایت farsiocr.ir  را ببینید.

----------

